# the Grizzly G0478 2 hp hybrid cab. saw



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Great review. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Almost bought this at one point. I only stopped when my father-in-law said he could do the wiring for 220V for the Grizzly 1023S. The price has climbed on both. I imagine fuel and metal costs are the culprit. The freight from Grizzly put it to the front of my garage as well. More than I expected since they disclaim it only gets to the curb. The lift-gate charge was worth every penny since I don't have a bunch of helpers at hand. I do have an IOU from my brother in law. I helped him and two others get an 600lb 8" Jointer up a wooden exterior staircase. Thought we were going through with every step! Time to make some sawdust.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Great review. I have always considered Grizzly, and this looks like a pretty nice saw, although I would have opted for the 52" fence. Less than $1000.00 including lift gate service is a great deal.


----------



## bbqking (Mar 16, 2008)

I have always had good luck with Grizzly. I think people underrate them because they don't get the flashy press other brands do. They deliver quality machinery at affordable prices. bbqKing


----------



## Wudbutcher (Apr 2, 2008)

Great review. Almost all my shop tools are grizzly and I have had good luck with everything grizzly. Enjoy the saw. Cheers/Wudbutcher


----------



## wooddon (Jul 11, 2007)

I have a Griz contractor saw that I have usede for 20 years. I have had it on the shop floor 4 times to shim up the trunions. It still will saw a 90 degree joint every time. I think a upgrade is in order, but it works for me and I would hate to give up all ,the jigs that fit it.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is a nice review. I have looked at the Grizzly products and this one looks good.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## mzmac (May 11, 2008)

I have had this very saw for three years, it is a rock solid performer. Also I move the fence to the extreme right to gain a 37" rip. All the holes are there, it works great. And the best this was it was free


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

DROOL….............: )


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow that price is sweet….I ready to trade in as soon as a I sell my delta const. saw…Blkcherry


----------



## Kipster (Feb 15, 2008)

Great review. Thanks for sharing


----------

